
Crowdfunding campaign created to support Canadian teen accused in data breach - Kelbit
https://globalnews.ca/news/4152079/tech-industry-ns-data-breach/
======
Kelbit
Related to this story from a couple days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16853203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16853203)

